#ubuntu-learning 2010-03-02
<pleia2> doctormo: you and I need to stop taking breaks, this place has been dead :)
<doctormo> pleia2: Yes...
<pleia2> oy!
<pleia2> hehe
<mhall119|work> whaddya mean?  nigelb and I were chatting up a storm yesterday
<pleia2> mhall119|work: I meant -learning team wise :)
<mhall119|work> oh, he he
<Vantrax> lol
 * Vantrax should no longer be MIA now that the semester has started
<cprofitt> It will be good to see you more Vantrax
<doctormo> pleia2: I was going to answert you but I spilling tea on my laptop and almost fried it
<doctormo> I'm on my spare right now
<pleia2> yikes!
<pleia2> drying now?
<doctormo> Yes
#ubuntu-learning 2010-03-06
<nigelb> mhall119|work: just reminding you about the testimonial :)
<IdleOne> nigelb: added my 2 cents to your wiki :)
<doctormo_> pleia2, nigelb: Because I will be teaching my systems administration class again, I will be taking over the production of those classes that I need to have.
<doctormo_> The classes start in 4 weeks or so, but I'll make sure to have some done before they begin propper.
<doctormo_> This is just to let everyone know, because I may end up stepping on toes, but I'd rather work with anyone currently engrossed in sys admin topic.
<pleia2> doctormo_: oh good :)
<doctormo_> pleia2: oh good?
<pleia2> doctormo_: that you're taking over the sysadmin classes
<doctormo_> pleia2: heh
<pleia2> and someday I'll get settled into my new home enough to make more progress on the user days classes I was trying to convert
<doctormo_> pleia2: One day!
<doctormo_> How is that going? your new home?
<pleia2> doctormo_: it's taking time to settle in, living in a city, not living alone anymore...
<doctormo_> pleia2: It does that
<pleia2> and we haven't gotten our storage situation sorted, so there are boxes everywhere, and will be for the foreseeable future
<pleia2> which kinda drives me nuts
<doctormo_> pleia2: Aye, that would drive me nuts
<doctormo_> Although I didn't have much stuff coming fromt he UK (I tended to sell a lot of it)
<doctormo_> Bu even then I had to annoy my wife by moving things
<pleia2> I shipped out about 20 boxes of stuff, plus the boyfriend has a lot still here from when he moved in 8 months ago
<pleia2> oh, so the ubuntu california team portion here in SF is cool, they already have a few venues lined up for teaching linux stuff
<pleia2> so "as soon as I'm ready" all I need to do is show up to teach a class :)
<pleia2> that will be good motivation for me getting back into these things
#ubuntu-learning 2010-03-07
<doctormo> pleia2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7j5bbi-OzFY&feature=SeriesPlayList&p=6B32C3E77661668A
<mhall119|work> nigelb: done
<nigelb> mhall119|work: thank you :)
<mhall119|work> absolutely deserved
<nigelb> mhall119|work: next time I should bug michelle for something  want from you ;)
<mhall119|work> lol, yeah, that's pretty much the way to get me to do things
<nigelb> haha
<mhall119|work> she's harder to ignore than evolution's notifications
 * nigelb is laughing too hard today
<mhall119|work> forget notify-osd, I need to write notify-wife, I'll be far more productive
<nigelb> naah, you just need to hack notify to pop in your wife's computer than yours
<mhall119|work> lol
<mhall119|work> pleia2: it took us nearly 12 months to finish unpacking after the last move
<nigelb> mhall119|work: whoa, thats a very generous testimonial, thank you :)
<mhall119|work> nigelb: no it's not
<nigelb> huh?
<pleia2> mhall119|work: I'm glad I'm not the only one :)
<nigelb> evenin pleia2 :)
<pleia2> hey nigelb :)
<nigelb> pleia2: /me needs to work on the uclp course.  been lazy to write
<pleia2> doctormo: hah!
<pleia2> nigelb: yes :) I need that course to write mine!
<nigelb> I suck at anything to do with writing, like blogging.  its just starting trouble
<nigelb> when I get one good free day with piece of mind, will get it done
<nigelb> (tonight seems like a good candidate, only engagement is a dinner out with a cousin)
<pleia2> yay
<pleia2> I will try to work on some stuff this week too
<nigelb> pleia2: at some point we need to touch terminal ;)
<nigelb> I sat and got a workflow written down on paper
<pleia2> oh good
<nigelb> I'm trying to write it onto a wiki for new contributors
<pleia2> I have a wiki page created already
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning/CourseDevelopment
<pleia2> "Complete details coming soon"
<nigelb> yes, will add to that thing
<pleia2> great
<nigelb> I have it on my bookmarks :)
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> hm, we need to have a meeting sometime
<nigelb> yeah, only thing we're all at wide apart timings
 * nigelb proposes pleia2 wake up early for the meeting ;)
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> the ~2:00 UTC meetings we used to have still work fine for me
<nigelb> oh, not for me.  I'll be at work ;)
<nigelb> or 00:00 UTC?
<pleia2> I could do 00:00 too
 * nigelb will have to wake up early in that case
<nigelb> oh wait, 0000UTC is 5:30 am
<nigelb> too late,
<nigelb> 2300 UTC
<pleia2> that should be doable too
<nigelb> 4:30 am, is a beautiful time for a meeting.  fix it on any day and send a mail at least 24 hours in advance so I can set my alarm :)
<pleia2> ok, I'll ask around to see if others can make it
<pleia2> might end up with a doodle poll though
<nigelb> we'll keep it next week sometime then, so a week for the doodle poll
<mhall119|work> nigelb: my testimonial wasn't generous at all, it's barely adaquate
<nigelb> mhall119|work: haha, so you say.
<mhall119|work> hey, it's my testimonial, so my say counts
<nigelb> haha, okauy
<nigelb> okay
<pleia2> http://www.doodle.com/sftcqq8xzmdw3i6e
<nigelb> pleia2: why isn't there 24 hours in a day?
<pleia2> because that's the time range we've previously decided was good
<nigelb> ah,ok
<nigelb> pleia2: http://www.bbc.co.uk/comedy/extra/video/p0069qmr
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> the google wave crack was great
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> pleia2: I finally decided to bite the bullet and take the session on contributing
<nigelb> pleia2: can you get cp or dinda to give us a moodle demo?
<pleia2> session on contributing?
<pleia2> and sure, I'll see about lining up something in -classroom with cprofitt
<nigelb> yup, added to agenda
<nigelb> so, I'll get times and announce officially during meeting
<pleia2> oh good, thanks :)
 * pleia2 wonders why the wiki didn't email her about the agenda update
 * nigelb thinks wiki is overloaded with the digg effect from new branding
<pleia2> yeah, it's been misbehaving a lot in this way lately tbh
<pleia2> terribly frustrating though, I depend upon these update emails
<nigelb> pleia2: you're a geek, you can fix it
<pleia2> can't fix something I don't have access to fixing :)
<nigelb> set up a cron job to keep downloading it every 12 hours and mail you if it updates
<nigelb> haha, too geeky I guess
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> but for all the wiki pages I monitor...
<nigelb> oh well, pain
#ubuntu-learning 2013-02-26
<ketan985> lyz: , Where can I talk with you on system administration ?
#ubuntu-learning 2014-02-27
<MangledBlue> anybody here?
<MangledBlue> trying to install - no luck yet - my MD5 checks out - c7f439e864d28d9e5ca2aa885c4ec4cb *ubuntu-12.04.4-desktop-amd64.iso
<MangledBlue> please assit
<MangledBlue> assist
<MangledBlue> anybody??
#ubuntu-learning 2016-03-03
<binge> hi
#ubuntu-learning 2016-03-05
<day3ubuntu> is this where I can learn about terminal commands?
